# Recipe sharing



## Guest (Oct 2, 2001)

I'm a final year computer systems student in the UK with IBS. IBS plays a large part in my day to day life, and I get frustrated by the lack of decent stomach-friendly recipes out there. For my dissertation I am creating a searchable recipe database allowing users to specify specific ingredients to avoid (eg wheat, eggs, dairy, etc).Would anyone object to my using recipes from this forum? Obviously, all recipes used will be credited to the poster. I should point out that is is possible that this database will not go "live", so would be for grading purposes only. Still, I feel it's only right to ask permission!Would anyone mind if I did this?Katie


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Since I myself have shared recipes on the BB without asking permission from the original creators, it is only fair that you should be able to use atleast the recipes I posted.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I don't know about the others


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi kwindich,Seeing as I got the recipes I put up in this forum elsewhere, no I guess I don't mind them being used for something else.Don't know if it is really possible to have a copyright on a recipe? Could be I spose.Good Luck with the project anyway, I know what you mean about it being difficult to find nice recipes that don't upset the stomach and other parts of ones GI tract.


----------

